# EHU – Calais to Honfleur?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We go to France on Monday and I wondered if anyone could recommend Aires or Campsites between Calais and Honfleur, preferably on the coast or very near, that are likely to have EHU at this time of year?

Many Aires have €2/1 hour hook up but with the weather almost certainly hovering around zero we'd like to have considerably longer with electric if possible.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Keith

There are about 35 ACSI sites between Calais and Honfleur. Have a look in your book to see which ones are open all year - that could be your easiest answer.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

The only aire I can think of along that stretch with EHU is Le Treport (town, not funicular)....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/le-treport--76--campsite.html

Quite pricey now at €9.50 p/n but includes Leccy.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Done a bit more digging and the aire just across the estuary at Mers les Bains also has leccy...

Mers Aire

It looks like both Le Treport and Mers les Bains aires are now privately run by the same company....

http://www.aireccarmers.fr/

You're spoilt for choice now Keith. 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cracking little aire near Quend about an hour south of Calais.

Gravel pitches (about 12 I think). Like a CL in a nice farm setting.

Spent the first 2 nights of our summer trip there. About 3 miles from the coast. Pitch with hookup for less than 8 quid! 

EDIT: Good free wifi there as well. Website link at bottom

Pulled from CC Infos

Latitude : (Nord) 50.32916° Décimaux ou 50° 19â€² 44â€²â€²
Longitude : (Est) 1.61695° Décimaux ou 1° 37â€² 1â€²â€²

Tarif : 2014
Stationnement, services, Wifi : 7 €
Électricité : 3 €

Type de borne : Artisanale

Services :
[Eau potable] [Vidange eaux usées] [Vidange cassette WC] [branchement electrique] [Accès wifi]
Commerces à 2 Km
Circuits à vélo, proximité des pistes cyclables

Autres informations :
Tél : +33(0)322 234 822
GSM : +33(0)685 669 947
http://www.camping-car-baie-de-somme.com


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Newish aire at Neufchatel en Bray has EHU. Next door to the campsite. A bit pricey though at 12E. But it is a nice flat stop.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

We've been on both the Le Treport and Mers les Bains Aires a few years ago and had forgotten about both of them until you reminded me and could come in handy this time.

We had a real problem with the Credit Card/s at Le Treport and the leccy wouldn't work at Mers – perhaps that's why I'd pushed them to 
the back of my mind!

We saw the Neufchatel Aire last year, as you say it looked a bit pricey at the time, and we stayed at the free Aire at Mesnieres-en-Bray a few miles away - but Mesnieres doesn't have EHU.

The Quend Aire seems a good option and could be okay for what we need and I'll look through the ACSI sites and see what they have to offer.

Again thanks.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When I read the title my immediate thought was "He's going to need a long lead".

Can't help with the real question though.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Stanner - When I read the title my immediate thought was "He's going to need a long lead". 

Like this one? ........


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The VD on that must be horrendous 

But on a serious note...........why do you need a hook up for such a short distance?

The last 7 days of my crimbo trip I was without the chance of leccy at all, we managed quite well.

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *KeithChesterfield wrote: *Stanner - When I read the title my immediate thought was "He's going to need a long lead".
> 
> Like this one? ........


Good spot. Where was that taken Keith?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Gemmy – we're going for a week in total – meander down towards Honfleur, possibly further, and back to Calais and only doing relatively small distances each day and the solar panel won't add much to the batteries this time of year.

We may be okay for the week, the Truma will certainly be on full blast from dusk onwards if the weather's freezing, but I'd prefer to know where I can get hook up just in case we need it.


PS – the Tele's gone off because of the snow and bad weather and the traffic is stood outside on the main road – poor sods.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd - I don't know where the first one is - I think perhaps Scotland - but this one is New Zealand ......


----------

